# www.Ted.com: Pros, Cons, Oversight,Reliability, Peer Review and Quality Control.



## Firefly (20 May 2011)

Only came across this now but it's a super site! Lots of inspiring talks and really liked this one from our very own Caroline Casey

[broken link removed] 

Firefly.


----------



## thedaras (20 May 2011)

Thanks for posting that link..just wonderful.


----------



## RonanC (20 May 2011)

Where's ????


----------



## Firefly (20 May 2011)

This one is good about questioning experts [broken link removed]


----------



## Complainer (21 May 2011)

Firefly said:


> really liked this one from our very own Caroline Casey
> 
> [broken link removed]


You don't get the 'ItsAllAboutMe.COM' vibe from her then?

I find the quality of TED stuff pretty variable. There was one guy proclaiming his own genius by putting maths tutorials for high school students on Youtube. He was pretty much ignoring 2-3 decades of research and progress on electronic learning.


----------



## Firefly (21 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> You don't get the 'ItsAllAboutMe.COM' vibe from her then?



I kinda agree (especially at the start with the annoying American accent), but I've seen her on the Late Late and she's doing good work for charity and awareness so good on her. I couldn't help but wonder that if she could only see a foot or so infront of her how she got through school is she wasn't aware of her blindness at the time.


----------



## micmclo (21 May 2011)

Firefly said:


> I couldn't help but wonder that if she could only see a foot or so infront of her how she got through school is she wasn't aware of her blindness at the time.



She wasn't completely blind at school. And she had vision in her consulting job, after two years in her job, the vision got far worse


----------



## micmclo (21 May 2011)

Some don't like Tony Robbins but I do
[broken link removed]

Interesting if you've 20 minutes to spare.

And it's not often you see Al Gore crack a joke


----------



## michaelm (24 May 2011)

This Bjorn Lomborg clip from TED2005 is, IMHO, quite good . . [broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly (24 May 2011)

How e-voting can work...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly (24 May 2011)

michaelm said:


> This Bjorn Lomborg clip from TED2005 is, IMHO, quite good . . [broken link removed]



Interesting talk all right. I was surprised that by spending so little we can achieve so much...if an alien was to land they'd be very confused that we have so many poor people with so much money sitting in banks.


----------



## Complainer (24 May 2011)

Firefly said:


> How e-voting can work...
> 
> [broken link removed]


Or

How e-voting can enable vote selling.


----------



## Firefly (24 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> Or
> 
> How e-voting can enable vote selling.



How do you mean? From the talk..the voter is given a voting sheet. One half of this is a receipt which the voter can then compare to the online results to confirm the vote was counted as voted. The results are all posted on the internet where the totals can be verified. By getting people to check that their votes were recorded as enterer there is no possibility of fraud etc.


----------



## Complainer (24 May 2011)

Firefly said:


> How do you mean? From the talk..the voter is given a voting sheet. One half of this is a receipt which the voter can then compare to the online results to confirm the vote was counted as voted. The results are all posted on the internet where the totals can be verified. By getting people to check that their votes were recorded as enterer there is no possibility of fraud etc.



All I have to do is arrange to have my friendly local politician sitting beside me at home when I verify my vote. Then I have proved to him/her that I voted for him, and he/she gives me a nice shiny €100 note.


----------



## Firefly (25 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> All I have to do is arrange to have my friendly local politician sitting beside me at home when I verify my vote. Then I have proved to him/her that I voted for him, and he/she gives me a nice shiny €100 note.



You could be onto a nice little money spinner there!


----------



## Complainer (25 May 2011)

I think it does raise a broader issue about an apparent lack of oversight on this TED stuff. I've seen some very interesting stuff here, but I've also seen some very flawed stuff. In the case of the eVoting process, it seems dangerously flawed. It opens up the possibility of vote selling and voting under duress. They seem to be missing some kind peer review step in their process that would apply some quality control.


----------



## Firefly (25 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> I think it does raise a broader issue about an apparent lack of oversight on this TED stuff. I've seen some very interesting stuff here, but I've also seen some very flawed stuff.



This guy mentions that too [broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (25 May 2011)

Ive expanded the title to reflect the direction of the thread. Is the new title ok.

I propose to move it to MNFQ's as I think StB is a bit too trivial for the subject matter as the thread evolved.

aj
moderator


----------

